# Hogna



## atrox (Jun 12, 2009)

I was out the other day looking for Dragonflies, and flipping stones to see what was hiding under them.  I came up with three Hogna sp. carrying their brood.  It's not much but I thought the pics were interesting.



















Crummy shot of a dragonfly...







I hope you enjoy the pics.


Justin


----------

